# An excellent for Sale thread!



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Nissan : Nissan skyline Drift ready 300bhp+ :thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Please note NSFW... There is nudity...


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats one way to sell a car


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: though they're not great,i've seen the car though in person at a local meet


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

LOL. I just pm'd you the link to this


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

whoo whoop !!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Jags said:


> LOL. I just pm'd you the link to this


:clap: lol - Where's Robbie when you need him hey? lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I like the first line, no offers of 106's or Saxos, classic!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

> two small rust patches by rear bumper.
> but bearing in mind it is a L reg car the bodywork is in EXCELLENT condition


Oh and the strut-tops are rotten so there's a few hundred quid... :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

remap for 0.3 bar....

thats going to be RAPID!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Ad removed


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Shame.. but i saved the pic lol


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

I missed it, care to share? lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I think it was photshopped but still pretty awesome!
And perky!!

bob


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

ian turbo said:


> Shame.. but i saved the pic lol


LOL


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

anyone care to share?


----------

